# wine +  VB 2008.net ( gelöst )

## gekko247

Hallo Leute,

ich werde nächsten Monat zu einen 3 Monatigen  VB 2008.net Kurs verdonnert. Bekomme ich VB 2008.net oder  VB 2006.net mit Wine zum laufen? Oder kann ich das ganze vergessen. 

Viele Grüße und Danke

----------

## manuels

Das sieht schlecht aus.

----------

## gekko247

Moin, Moin

 *Quote:*   

> Das sieht schlecht aus.

 

Danke für die Info, muss halt vmware-player an Start.

Danke noch einmal

----------

